# I am in the market for...



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

A high end clipper to groom my dogs. I have been grooming my babies for almost a year now, and it is a frustrating experience as the razor I have is not real expensive, and when I clip on the attachments, it always gets tangled and the dogs, and me are unhappy!! It takes me SO long to do them that I have to believe it is because the tools I am using are just not working!
I would love to hear from you guys who groom your own dogs, what you use, is there a horsepower, or voltage which is best. I figure that if I am spending $90 every 5 weeks for the three dogs, I could get a good high end razor and technically pay it off after 2-3 groomings. 
I would ask my old groomer, but she is not speaking to me, I left on very good terms (so I thought) and when I called and asked her to help me with Lily's matting, she never called me back and told my friend (who I referred to her - along with lot of other dogs) that she didnt get back to me cause she didnt want to do it. It was either I come back with all 3 as a regular customer, or she didnt want to help me with just one!! Can you believe that???

So any input in to a good razor would be helpful. I keep my guys in a puppy cut all year round. Sometimes a little longer, sometimes shorter, so I need a razor that it good for that kind of cut. Thanks!!!
Laurie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, my breeder recommended Andis clipper and I have AG 2 Model. 

My groomer uses clippers and snap on combs. For the belly, she recommends #7 with special cooling spray and antistatic so it doesn't hurt the tender skin, for keeping the longer puppy cut length, she uses Laube's Small snap on comb. I couldn't find Laube brand on PetEdge. The groomer uses shears to clean the faces. She also uses curved scissors from Petedge for trimming the paws. I have to order some of the stuff as I am planning to groom these two now. 

I am sorry to hear about your experience with your groomer. I was lucky to have a really nice groomer. She was an angel as she would schedule me for the first appointment and I would stay watching her work with both Benji and Lizzie.

Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Although my groomer is great, she's not cheap! I'll be watching this thread for recommendations. Thanks, Laurie, for starting it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- no advice as I haven't clipped one yet but I will say your own tools will pay off  I haven't taken a pup to the groomers in almost 2 years now


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Laurie,
In our professional grooming shops we always used the Mini Micro Laube 
Here is the description



> *Product Description*
> These two-speed clippers fit all snap style blades including Oster and Andis styles. Hardened ball bearing motor and patented lever won't jam. Runs very cool and quietly (2,000 - 10,000 S.P.M./2,000 - 9,000 rpm). Made in the USA, with a 5 year limited motor warranty. Guaranteed to out-perform any other clipper. Professional corded clipper kit includes: Handpiece, 12 volt transformer, conventional blade, carrying case, extra lever and grease. Available in various colors.
> * Light Weight Easy to Handle
> 
> ...


Here is Laube web site

http://kimlaubeco.com/products.html

IMO if your going to put out the money, this is the brand that I highly recommend.

Hope this helps, if you need any help let me know


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Laurie, I caught my breath when I read the title of this thread...I was sure it was going to say in the market for another puppy!!!! sorry I have no advice on clippers... but IWAP.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh Laurie, I caught my breath when I read the title of this thread...I was sure it was going to say in the market for another puppy!!!! sorry I have no advice on clippers... but IWAP.


Ditto Laurie, I almost came out of my chair with excitment.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this thread! I need new clippers, too. I will also use them on my husband and boys. They will never know they are 'DOG' clippers. (hehe evil grin)


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Laurie -

I'm no pro, but I cut Gracie and her sister, Roxie, comes over for a haircut every 2 months as well.

Here is a link to PetEdge with the clipper I use. I LOVE it. I've had no problems. So far it has endured about 7 or 8 dog hair cuts. Actually, I use it to cut my DH and DS hair as well - so about 10 human haircuts. The human clipper I was using on them wasn't as nice. (My husband was disgruntled that the dog had a better clipper than he. LOL!! So, we just purchased the long and short comb attachments.) l made a convergence chart of the comb attachments - dog comb attachement size to human comb attachment size and it works wonderfully on them as well.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-U...tegoryId=190&categoryId=330&subCategoryId=397

I really fretted over getting the right clipper and researched for a couple of weeks before I purchased one before I got Gracie. A couple of things I was really looking for in a clipper was a 2 speed, durability and noise. It fits all three of my requirements fairly well.

The comb attachment sets link is:

http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-Snap-On-Comb-Sets-AD129.pro

I use the large set for a long puppy cut. I can get a 1 1/4" cut with the largest. I just use the small attachments for DH & DS's haircuts because they are fairly small.

Not sure if this is what you were looking for. But hope this helps.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Laurie I am so glad you posted this thread, I need to get a clipper to trim my boys pee belly!! (eeeew) Elaine was lovely enough to do it last time, but I need to be a big girl and be able to do it too! LOL. 

Heather, is that the only place you can get those clippers?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Heather, is that the only place you can get those clippers?


No you can google them and find other vendors that carry them. I also showed their site as the also have the snap on combs. I have both sets. they come in a shorter I think up to 1" and the other set the largest comb leaves about 2".
The price for the clippers is about the same no matter where you get them.
Estrella out here I use a group called Wags, they are located in southern CA.
I'll see if I can find their info for you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I wil research all of these. Heather, when I go to the website it shows numbers, but dont see them listing the "mimi Mincro" one, can you tel me what the model# of that is.

And another question. I found that the plastic clip on attachments is what is catching in my guys coats. Do you guys find that it is better to have the actual "blades" in different lengths, than the clip on attachments? 
Before I make such a big investment, I want to be sure that I get the perfect one.-- AND - why dont they have the prices on theM??

Hahah guys - no new puppies for me, except fosters!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Laurie I thank you too for starting this. Looks like I will be needing it for my newest baby. More about her later.
Dana


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thanks for the info. I wil research all of these. Heather, when I go to the website it shows numbers, but dont see them listing the "mimi Mincro" one, can you tel me what the model# of that is.
> 
> And another question. I found that the plastic clip on attachments is what is catching in my guys coats. Do you guys find that it is better to have the actual "blades" in different lengths, than the clip on attachments?
> Before I make such a big investment, I want to be sure that I get the perfect one.-- AND - why dont they have the prices on theM??
> ...


Laurie,

Here is a couple of links for the clipper. The first one in from Laube site and the second is from the place that I order "WAGS" (Westcoast Animal Groomers Supply)

http://kimlaubeco.com/723color.html

http://www.wagsupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=33

the number of the one I use is the 723 and you can pick what color you want:biggrin1:

As far as the combs, you are having problems with them going through the coat if your dogs are not completely combed out. In that case then yes some times the actual blades are better, however the longer the blade sometimes hared to go through the hair too if they are not brushed out.

For the little longer clips I would use the 3 3/4 blade, that blade will leave you with about 1" of hair. If you like a little shorter then I would say the #5 blade, but that is getting a little short.

For me I like the 7F blade and I just skim the coat to my desired length, but this does take A LOT of practice, but I like the really long puppy cuts.

Let me know if any of this helps you or if you have any other questions.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you so much Heather, I will look in to this further. I do usually go shorter in the summer than the 1" so the #5 blade would probably work good. Do you know what blade # is for the 1/4 inch and which for the 1/2 inch??


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lautie, Thanks for starting this thread! I'll be following along to see what's recommended and what you get and how it all works for you! With three dogs you'll give it a good test I bet!

***I'm interested in hearing about shears too! Can someone recommend what is the best brand of shears to get? I'd like to get some curved blades, but they are pretty expensive so I want to be sure I'm getting a good pair!



danak said:


> Laurie I thank you too for starting this. Looks like I will be needing it for my newest baby. More about her later.
> Dana


Dana?? How about a hint??


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I recently got this clipper

http://www.vetmeddirect.com/Clipper-Andis-MBG2-Pro-Animal-Kit-21420--pr--008AND21420

I used it on Preston and Nigel and they did fine with it. They say it is quiet, but I thought it was noisy, but my guys were not scared by it at all.

It came with a #10 blade and comb attachments, but I wanted a longer blade so I ordered thsi

http://www.hairproducts.com/view_product_CLI-AND116.htm

I really liked the cut I got with this blade. It made for a longer puppy cut.

I also have the curved scissors that I bought at a dog show for $35. I use them on the feet. 
They are Arius 1027C


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wasnt that very sneaky of Dana? I am sure she will release her secret later!! 

I am researching prices on the one Heather recommended but am stilll confused about what size blades to get. I just dont have a lot of time to research much now, but I am writing this all down and every few hours I am looking at new websites. I hope to find a really good price!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thank you so much Heather, I will look in to this further. I do usually go shorter in the summer than the 1" so the #5 blade would probably work good. Do you know what blade # is for the 1/4 inch and which for the 1/2 inch??


Laurie,
If you do like short, I would say the 7F or 5F blades. The 7F leaves about 1/4" and the 5F leaves about 1/2" and the 4F leaves maybe about 3/4"



good buddy said:


> ***I'm interested in hearing about shears too! Can someone recommend what is the best brand of shears to get? I'd like to get some curved blades, but they are pretty expensive so I want to be sure I'm getting a good pair!


Christy,
The shears that we use and love are the K-9 Monk Shears
Here is a link to the vendor that I like to use and their prices a very good.
you wouldn't need any longer than the 7 1/2" shears

http://www.petagree.net/grooming_tools_shears_monk_k9.html


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Laurie,
> If you do like short, I would say the 7F or 5F blades. The 7F leaves about 1/4" and the 5F leaves about 1/2" and the 4F leaves maybe about 3/4"
> 
> Christy,
> ...


Thanks Heather!

Ummm what's a Phillipino shear? :behindsofa:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam uses an Oster A5 2speed Turbo but says she only uses the slower speed which I think is 3100 (just by memory so it would be a good idea to check). She says she never uses the high speed so the single speed A5 should be fine. 

She uses 1/4" and 1/2" snap-on combs to do puppy cuts-you have to brush out the dog first.

The blades are easy to change and the ones Petedge sells under their own brand work fine.

She uses the little black corded trimmer to trim between toe pads.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Heather, 

Are curved shears better for feet than straight? I have just been winging it and I would love a picture of what a proper foot trim looks like.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Estrella,
There is a type of scissor that is kind of 'bent'. I have heard people call them 'offset' shears. If anyone who has the Barb Beissel (spelling?) grooming video from Nationals 2 or 3 years ago......they are the ones she used. They look VERY handy for feet. I don't have any, but I keep thinking I need to get some. lol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Estrella,
> There is a type of scissor that is kind of 'bent'. I have heard people call them 'offset' shears. If anyone who has the Barb Beissel (spelling?) grooming video from Nationals 2 or 3 years ago......they are the ones she used. They look VERY handy for feet. I don't have any, but I keep thinking I need to get some. lol


Would you mean like these? http://grooming.petedge.com/Geib-Gator-Straight-Bent-Shank-Shear-8-1-2-quot--GE851.pro

Click on more pictures and then the weird one at the bottom to see the bent shank

The "bent shank" looks like it would be great for getting a perfect show cut on the foot.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Christy, 
They are bigger and way more bent. (if I'm remembering correctly) Almost like a big pair of sewing scissors bent almost like an 'L' . I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Tom for the equivilant inches on the blades or attachments!!

I have a pair of round nosed curved scissors and use them ALL the time on my guys. I use them for their eyes, butts, feet, pads and bellies~~ I feel that they are very safe!! I have tried to get a second pair cause I can never find mine when I need them, but Petedge does not carry them. I think I got mine in Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I have a pair of round nosed curved scissors and use them ALL the time on my guys. I use them for their eyes, butts, feet, pads and bellies~~ I feel that they are very safe!! I have tried to get a second pair cause I can never find mine when I need them, but Petedge does not carry them. I think I got mine in Petsmart or Petco.


Are they like these? http://grooming.petedge.com/Dubl-Du...tegoryId=190&categoryId=214&subCategoryId=279


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

no - they dont have the ball at the end, and mine appear to be more curved. I think that ball might annoy me - but I am sure it keeps the pup safe.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I didnt know they made scissors with those ball tips, that looks really safe. I hear some of these shears are so sharp you cut yourself when doing the puppy's hair... kinda scary!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well after much research & price comparing I just ordered the Mini Micro 723 in "purple":biggrin1: I found a great price at petagree.com Even with UPS shipping, the price was better than wags with the free shipping. The blades at petagree are also much cheaper!!
Thank you so much for all your help, and hopefully they will arrive next week so I can may be pups pretty for the playdate!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well after much research & price comparing I just ordered the Mini Micro 723 in "purple":biggrin1: I found a great price at petagree.com Even with UPS shipping, the price was better than wags with the free shipping. The blades at petagree are also much cheaper!!
> Thank you so much for all your help, and hopefully they will arrive next week so I can may be pups pretty for the playdate!!


Keep me posted on how it works for you! :ear:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

danak said:


> Laurie I thank you too for starting this. Looks like I will be needing it for my newest baby. More about her later.
> Dana


Congratulations!!:whoo:
:biggrin1: Good eye Kimberly!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Help Heather!!!!!

I got my Mini Micro Laube clipper. I love love love it - but!! I cannot clip on combs because it seems that no matter how much I comb out my guys before hand they constantly catch & my guys are yelping. So, my though in getting this clipper was that I would purchase a BLADE for each length I want and just use the blade, not clip ons.

Well, I did Logan yesterday, and Lily today, with the largest blade, 5F - and although I love the cuts - I feel it is a bit short! I like to keep Lexi in a little longer coat and was trying to find blades (not clip on attachments) in a 4 or 3 - for a longer cut. Does anyone have any idea where I can find something like that?? The grooming process with this clipper, and just the blade and no clip on, was cut in 1/2, and was so much easier!!!!! 

Thanks for any input!!!
Laurie


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Help Heather!!!!!
> 
> I got my Mini Micro Laube clipper. I love love love it - but!! I cannot clip on combs because it seems that no matter how much I comb out my guys before hand they constantly catch & my guys are yelping. So, my though in getting this clipper was that I would purchase a BLADE for each length I want and just use the blade, not clip ons.
> 
> ...


Laurie, the best blade to use if you want longer would be the 3 3/4FC. Weather you use the combs or the the blade I will tell you that it is much better on your blades and you and the dogs if they (the dogs) are clean first.

Here is a link to the one that I always used. And a lot of my clients really liked the length that it left.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-U...tegoryId=190&categoryId=330&subCategoryId=396


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather - thanks for the info. I did wash then, used coat handler, and combed them out completely before cutting. For some reason the clip ons just always seem to catch. I only tried it on Lily - and I will say that she has curly - very curly - hair, so maybe it was just her.
I did see that Andis blade, which I would have ordered except it did not say that they work on the Laube clippers. I will order it if it fits, as I really like using just the blade, instead of the clippers!! Thanks.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Heather, is it better to clip a dog wet or dry?


 Laurie you know I used the andis blade that does the 3/4 cut and I really loved it. But it might be to long for you. But the hair did not get stuck just using the blade. I haven't tried the clip ons.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Heather - thanks for the info. I did wash then, used coat handler, and combed them out completely before cutting. For some reason the clip ons just always seem to catch. I only tried it on Lily - and I will say that she has curly - very curly - hair, so maybe it was just her.
> I did see that Andis blade, which I would have ordered except it did not say that they work on the Laube clippers. I will order it if it fits, as I really like using just the blade, instead of the clippers!! Thanks.


One of the things that came to mind is when you use the combs (and they are completely combed out) is you have to use a light hand or else you will poke/stab them with the end of the blade/comb, and those ends can be sharp and that would cause them to yelp too. When we shave down a dog we also always use a slicker brush as it helps to straighten the hair.
Here is a picture of the one we use, Sorry for such a large picture.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Paige said:


> Heather, is it better to clip a dog wet or dry?
> 
> Laurie you know I used the andis blade that does the 3/4 cut and I really loved it. But it might be to long for you. But the hair did not get stuck just using the blade. I haven't tried the clip ons.


Laurie, you always want to clip a dog dry. we have clipped a dog wet but only on breeds like a lab or cocker and then you would go against the hair, but if you want your blades to last this is not recommended

I also for got to mention that the Laube clippers can take any of the snap on attachable blades.


----------

